# The spiritual side of hunting



## Petersen

On the way home from work the other day, I was listening to KUER radio and heard an interview with hunter and writer, David Petersen (no relation to me). He spent the better part of an hour talking about his feelings on hunting, hunting ethics and the spiritual side of being a hunter.

When I got home, I sat in the garage and listened to the rest of the program. I thought it was very worth listening to. Here's a link to the show's Web page where there's a link to an MP3 audio download.


----------



## tapehoser

A very interesting program. Here's something I took that seemed of great value to me.

I would rather go out into nature and become one with it, and kill my own meat, than purchase it from a store. It just seems more responsible and reasonable to seek out my own food, than have someone provide it to me.

I liked it.


----------



## Knowlton

This is such self serving, twisted BS. I hunt occasionally, and I am very clear that it is out of selfishness, nothing else. To try and justify it like he does is rediculous and flat out lying.


----------



## jahan

Knowlton said:


> This is such self serving, twisted BS. I hunt occasionally, and I am very clear that it is out of selfishness, nothing else. To try and justify it like he does is rediculous and flat out lying.


Wow you are a very classy person. I have read two of your post so far and both were very well thought out. :roll: Try and have an intelligent argument will you!


----------



## Knowlton

Classy? There is nothing classless about my post. I find it funny that you define class as jumping in and agreeing with whatever someone posts. Those are my opinions, deal with it!


----------



## truemule

Knowlton, I will not say anything negative about you but I will disagree with your opinion. 

IMO Hunting has nothing to do with selfishness. I ask you one question, What is selfish about going out into wilderness and relying on only yourself and your own abilities to survive for a few days and bring home some meat? 

You may say that you can buy meat in the store for half the price, and that there is no logical reason that I need to hunt to survive. Well I say to you. Show me a store I can buy bulk quantities of elk or deer. Show me a church that brings you closer to god than sitting on a hillside he created in the sun he provides and having a private conversation with him, without a congregation or group listening in, without being judged by a school mate or co-worker for my beliefs. The nutrient factor the meat may provide my body is only one reason I hunt. It has more to do with my own spritual and mental health than anything.

If all you see is selfishness in hunting than you are doing for the wrong reasons. 

A quick story- This year while hunting I had an oppurtunity to sit within 10 feet of some deer feeding through the area I was hunting. I could have shot a couple of in this group but chose not to. It was not becasue they were to small or a shot was not presented. It was because those are the moments I hunt for. That did more for my health (Physical, mental, and spiritual) than any meat or church meeting could have provided.

So for you to say that we all hunt and that it is because we are selfish is not only wrong but bit selfish of yourself to think we are all doing it for the same reasons you are.

So let it fly, do your worst.


----------



## Knowlton

truemule said:


> Knowlton, I will not say anything negative about you but I will disagree with your opinion.
> 
> IMO Hunting has nothing to do with selfishness. I ask you one question, What is selfish about going out into wilderness and relying on only yourself and your own abilities to survive for a few days and bring home some meat?
> 
> You may say that you can buy meat in the store for half the price, and that there is no logical reason that I need to hunt to survive. Well I say to you. Show me a store I can buy bulk quantities of elk or deer. Show me a church that brings you closer to god than sitting on a hillside he created in the sun he provides and having a private conversation with him, without a congregation or group listening in, without being judged by a school mate or co-worker for my beliefs. The nutrient factor the meat may provide my body is only one reason I hunt. It has more to do with my own spritual and mental health than anything.
> 
> If all you see is selfishness in hunting than you are doing for the wrong reasons.
> 
> A quick story- This year while hunting I had an oppurtunity to sit within 10 feet of some deer feeding through the area I was hunting. I could have shot a couple of in this group but chose not to. It was not becasue they were to small or a shot was not presented. It was because those are the moments I hunt for. That did more for my health (Physical, mental, and spiritual) than any meat or church meeting could have provided.
> 
> So for you to say that we all hunt and that it is because we are selfish is not only wrong but bit selfish of yourself to think we are all doing it for the same reasons you are.
> 
> So let it fly, do your worst.


All of the reasons, while noble and true, benefit YOU. You did nothing but make my point. Which is ok, It just amazes me when people try to say it's about anything but serving ones self.


----------



## truemule

If that is how you look at life than yes it is SELFISH. We are a society of selfish people. I mean who would see the doctor for someone else, or eat for someone else, Who would go to a movie for anyones else enjoyment but there own. 

The answer I would. I see a doctor because I love life and my kids and wife and want to be around for them. I eat because people depend on me, and I need the nourishment food provides make it through the day. I go to the movies to laugh, Laughter is healthy! 

I am the most selfish man ever, I wake up each and every morning serving myself. Every action I take in no way ever has benefited another man in this world. The money I spend on everyday items has never contributed to the economy to help it flourish so that the next man can support his family.

Knowlton, you have a pour outlook on life. I will not contribute to answering your posts anymore as it would be selfish of me and not benefit or entertain anybody on this forum.


----------



## weatherby25

Well said truemule.


----------



## Knowlton

Like I said in the other thread. I don't belittle or knock you for doing it and the things you said are exactly what I am talking about. What sucks is you guys are not the crowd that justifies it and for the most part, I agree with you. So, don't think I'm trying to bag on you, to the contrary, I respect your views and honesty.


----------



## Grandpa D

What things do we do in life that would not be considered selfish?
I do feel close to nature and God in the mountains.
That's spiritual to me, and no one can take that away from me! :wink:


----------



## Knowlton

Are you really a grandpa, or is that just a screen name? I have a lot of respect for old people, so I don't want to say something negative to you if you are truly a grandpa.

Lynn


----------



## NHS

Knowlton said:


> Are you really a grandpa, or is that just a screen name? I have a lot of respect for old people, so I don't want to say something negative to you if you are truly a grandpa.
> 
> Lynn


Why does ones age matter when choosing to say something negative or not? Why only be negative to young people?

And yes, Grandpa D is the real deal. A true gentleman.


----------



## Grandpa D

Knowlton said:


> Are you really a grandpa, or is that just a screen name? I have a lot of respect for old people, so I don't want to say something negative to you if you are truly a grandpa.
> 
> Lynn


Yes, a grampa of 7 but you can bring it on anyway if you want. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77

truemule said:


> Show me a church that brings you closer to god than sitting on a hillside he created in the sun he provides and having a private conversation with him, without a congregation or group listening in, without being judged by a school mate or co-worker for my beliefs. The nutrient factor the meat may provide my body is only one reason I hunt. It has more to do with my own spritual and mental health than anything.


Call me a sheep but I totally buy this right here. 8)


----------



## STEVO

Knowlton,

Why do you do your Biathalon thing?? Why do you choose to ride a mountain bike??? Why do you flyfish???? Who is that benefiting besides yourself? You could join a gym if its for the exercise & im sure that would be cheaper than buying a nice mtn bike or all the crap thats involved with a biathalon or flyfishing.

Some people dont hunt alone & it may be benefiting their kids, friends, spouse. Why do you type on your computer. It sure isnt benefiting anyone but you???

To me, something that benefits *yourself* is a luxury in life. I feel sorry for someone that has no luxury (especially mentally)


----------



## jahan

Knowlton, here are a few of your posts so far.



> There is just a challenge in fly fishing that *******'s etc....will never understand. Go ahead and continue to pull your truck up to the bank, drink your cheap beer and cuddle your toothless wife. I'll be out on the river.





> According to Jahan, he should have taught me some class. I'm sure he's just mad because he spilled the beer he was having for breakfast





> That's alcohol abuse. And maybe you should ssee a professional about your anger issues. Nice cowbo y avatar?


First of all what is wrong with someone who wants to drink? I don't drink because I don't like the taste of it, most of my friends do. That does not make someone a bad person because they enjoy drinking. You probably shouldn't come on the forums and knock everyone. I find it ironic that you can call people ******** and alcoholics, but talk about how we as sportsman's need to watch what we say around the non hunters. :roll: Once again very classy. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## lifetime hunter

jahan said:


> Knowlton, here are a few of your posts so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is just a challenge in fly fishing that *******'s etc....will never understand. Go ahead and continue to pull your truck up to the bank, drink your cheap beer and cuddle your toothless wife. I'll be out on the river.
> 
> 
> 
> [quote:0b36c]According to Jahan, he should have taught me some class. I'm sure he's just mad because he spilled the beer he was having for breakfast
Click to expand...




> That's alcohol abuse. And maybe you should ssee a professional about your anger issues. Nice cowbo y avatar?


First of all what is wrong with someone who wants to drink? I don't drink because I don't like the taste of it, most of my friends do. That does not make someone a bad person because they enjoy drinking. You probably shouldn't come on the forums and knock everyone. I find it ironic that you can call people ******** and alcoholics, but talk about how we as sportsman's need to watch what we say around the non hunters. :roll: Once again very classy. :twisted: :wink:[/quote:0b36c]








Very well said jahan!


----------



## lifetime hunter

truemule said:


> Show me a church that brings you closer to god than sitting on a hillside he created in the sun he provides and having a private conversation with him, without a congregation or group listening in, without being judged by a school mate or co-worker for my beliefs. The nutrient factor the meat may provide my body is only one reason I hunt. It has more to do with my own spritual and mental health than anything.










+1 great post!


----------



## Knowlton

STEVO said:


> Knowlton,
> 
> Why do you do your Biathalon thing?? Why do you choose to ride a mountain bike??? Why do you flyfish???? Who is that benefiting besides yourself? You could join a gym if its for the exercise & im sure that would be cheaper than buying a nice mtn bike or all the crap thats involved with a biathalon or flyfishing.
> 
> Some people dont hunt alone & it may be benefiting their kids, friends, spouse. Why do you type on your computer. It sure isnt benefiting anyone but you???
> 
> To me, something that benefits *yourself* is a luxury in life. I feel sorry for someone that has no luxury (especially mentally)


The difference is that I am not taking a life when I compete ina biathlon or mountain bike. It is not selfishness at the expense (life) of another being. AND I stated before that I have hunted in the past and probably will someday again.


----------



## chuckmiester

so what ive gotten from this post is that according to knowlton hunting is selfish and to everyone else everything we do in life is selfish. so we are by nature selfish beings.

knowlton i cant really see your point of view (you keep shifting) but if you are pro hunting, why make all the fuss and such around here. if you are anti hunting then know this everything you eat has died (except potatoes and carrots). if you sit right in the middle get into politics because thats a place where shifting positions frequently to make friends is perfectly acceptable.

so knowlton where exacty are you coming from?

btw i think it was this post that you said i am not talking to the group that has to justify hunting, then who is the group because the majority of us are hunters, and hunters hunt.


----------



## Loke

It sounds to me as if Knowlton either doesn't know where he is coming from, or is trying to stir something up. He doesn't want to belittle anyone, yet insults their belief in God. Doesn't want to judge, yet questions and insults their motives when others explain why they hunt. Selfish is not allowing others to enjoy a pastime without attaching ones own motives to their reasons for their enjoyment. If a person chooses to fish by whatever tool he prefers, he is a fisherman. A hunter hunts with his (or her) chosen weapon. Because you stand in the river, waving a stick, you are no better a person that the man on the bank dangling a worm in the water. If you treat the land and the resource with respect (by staying within the laws and cleaning up after yourself), you deserve to be respected as a sportsman.


----------



## chuckmiester

loke i love your insights. they are always good and to the point.


----------



## Knowlton

I appreciate your feedback. I am not perfect by any means. I just felt like I was being attacked, so I kind of was feeling cornered and playing devils advocate to a certain extent. I just know that when people get emotional they tend to show their true colors and I honestly think you guys are among the most honorable hunters that I have heard sound off on this subject. Sorry if I ruffled feathers, it was my intent to make you think (me too), but not to make enemies. I learn just as much about myself when I ask things like this as I do about the people I am asking.

The typical response I have recieved when asking questions of this nature, has had nowhere the thought and integrity that I have recieved from the people on this forum. 

I will be sure to let my friends know about this place.


----------



## sagebrush

knowlton, is being a tree hugger a requirement to work for the USFS?


----------



## Knowlton

No, But I see how you would get that impression.


----------



## sagebrush

sagebrush said:


> knowlton, is being a tree hugger a requirement to work for the USFS?





Knowlton said:


> No, But I see how you would get that impression.


'but deep down inside of you do not really like to kill anything, right?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Is this thread really going anywhere?


----------



## NHS

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Is this thread really going anywhere?


Yes....spiralling down into the abyss.


----------



## JAT83

Loke said:


> It sounds to me as if Knowlton either doesn't know where he is coming from, or is trying to stir something up. He doesn't want to belittle anyone, yet insults their belief in God. Doesn't want to judge, yet questions and insults their motives when others explain why they hunt. Selfish is not allowing others to enjoy a pastime without attaching ones own motives to their reasons for their enjoyment. If a person chooses to fish by whatever tool he prefers, he is a fisherman. A hunter hunts with his (or her) chosen weapon. Because you stand in the river, waving a stick, you are no better a person that the man on the bank dangling a worm in the water. If you treat the land and the resource with respect (by staying within the laws and cleaning up after yourself), you deserve to be respected as a sportsman.


+1 Nice post Loke

In my opinion, poaching would be one of the most selfish things as far as a hunting/fishing goes.


----------



## STEVO

> The difference is that I am not taking a life when I compete ina biathlon or mountain bike. It is not selfishness at the expense (life) of another being. AND I stated before that I have hunted in the past and probably will someday again


Well, the way my hunts have been going lately , I havent been taking a life either :lol: *CMON OCTOBER  *

I do understand what you are trying to say, But your coming across that your thoughts are better than anyone elses(Hard to tell on a internet chat page). If you dont like hunting , Im sure you may have your mind set & probrably wont change that. You did say that you probrably will hunt again. What would give you that reason to do that??? I respect people for their opinions & you have every right not to agree with someone.

Honestly, the kill is the worst part fo rme. The Elk is my favorite animal of all time , & when I kill a elk(or any animal), It does make me feel a little bad, But hunting isnt about the kill. A big part of the sport I think Is having respect for the animal, thats where the ethics part comes in. Hunting to me is everything else that leads up to the shot, The anticipation, the challenge, the friendships & camaraderie you can get & most of all the peace I get with being in nature.The meat is your prize. Like Loke said, If your not a hunter, you wouldnt understand & I really wouldnt expect you to.


----------



## Grandpa D

I was once told that in some Native American Tribes, a prayer was given after the kill of an animal. 
This was to give thanks for the bounty placed before the hunter.
These people would have some sadness for harvesting the animal, but at the same time joy, not only for the sourse of food that it would provide, but joy in their skills.


----------



## JuddCT

> I was once told that in some Native American Tribes, a prayer was given after the kill of an animal.
> This was to give thanks for the bounty placed before the hunter.


And in Modern Day, Ted Nugent always says a prayer after he kills his farm raised animals! :lol: :lol:

But on a serious note, I too feel remorse after killing an animal, but I know that animal is not going to waste. It will be used. If I were to kill an animal and then not use it properly, then I would be abusing my right to hunt, IMO.


----------



## STEVO

> But on a serious note, I too feel remorse after killing an animal, but I know that animal is not going to waste. It will be used. If I were to kill an animal and then not use it properly, then I would be abusing my right to hunt, IMO.


Thats how I feel also. I wouldnt really say I feel remorse, But I guess its just not the part of the "hunt" that I take the most joy in. I in no way regret it as long as the kill was made within my ethics.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The kill is definitely second to many things for me.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

For me this is a time where the boys get together for some time away from life and the women. We spend time arround the fire talking about anything we want. Sometimes we get an animal and sometimes we dont. The memories of filling our tags are good ones, but so are the ones where we hiked in to a certain mountain to find others in our hunting party only to realize that we were on the wrong mountain and had a long hike still ahead  . Most of our hunting stories revolve arroung flat tires and geeting stuck in the snow, but I love them all (Even the nine hours it took to pack my elk out three years ago :wink: ).
I also agree that the mountains is the best place to get close to our religion. I have had some of my most spiritual experiences ever while sitting up on a mountain "hunting". What a great sport :!: :!: :!:    *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## campfire

I have a thousand reasons why I hunt most of which have nothing to do with killing. Many of you have allready mentioned some of them. But still each fall I pick up a gun and go into the field with the entent to kill. I like to compare this to baseball. I like sitting in the stands, eating peanuts and cheering for the home team. But watching baseball is just not the same as picking up a bat and stepping to the plate. By picking up a gun and going into the field with the entent to kill I become a participant in the ancient game of preditor and prey and as such I am a prticipant in nature and not just a spectator. Therefore I think I have a better understanding and a better appretiation for nature and the natural ways of things and of life and living than if I did not hunt. My 2 cents.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence

How can there be a spiritual side to hunting? You cant become 1 with nature when your killing it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Thanks for sharing.


No problem.


----------



## proutdoors

SpiritualLiftence said:


> How can there be a spiritual side to hunting? You cant become 1 with nature when your killing it!


So I guess you eat NOTHING. :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

SpiritualLiftence said:


> How can there be a spiritual side to hunting? You cant become 1 with nature when your killing it!


Sure you can! There is nothing more spiritual than cutting a still beating heart out of the chest cavity of a big buck deer. Biting a big chunk out of it, while at the same time wiping blood streaks under your eye! Then getting butt naked skinning the deer and wearing its fur as a loin cloth.

Now you tell me. Do you feel that spiritual when you **** a pine tree? Or do you prefer quaken aspen?


----------



## burge

Now you tell me. Do you feel that spiritual when you **** a pine tree? Or do you prefer quaken aspen?[/quote]

This just made my day. Thanks fixed blade


----------



## Huntoholic

SpiritualLiftence said:


> How can there be a spiritual side to hunting? You cant become 1 with nature when your killing it!


Ha Ha Ha Ha...........The paradoxin in this whole statement just has me shaking my head.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Once, I had to take paradoxin from the aftereffects of the neighbor girl. It brought me very close to nature.


----------



## Finnegan

fixed blade said:


> Now you tell me. Do you feel that spiritual when you **** a pine tree? Or do you prefer quaken aspen?


Now, fixed. That would most likely be with a knotty pine. (sorry) 

There's all sorts of folks reading these forums. So it might be lost on SpiritualLiftence, but a few lines for surfing readers who won't register on this forum might not be a waste of time.

Spirituality is fundamental to the hunt and hunting is basic to human nature. To believe otherwise is incredibly ignorant and displays a sad lack of connection with the natural world - sad because such a disconnection is not spiritually healthy unless it's directed in a specific spiritual discipline, (such as in the case of a monk). After all, spirituality is all about knowing and understanding ourselves.

From the very beginnings of human history, cultures around the world have understood this. Indigenous cultures often perceive the animals they hunt as relatives and tend not to make fine and convenient distinctions between life forms. Animal, vegetable, river, fire, wind, stone - all of it is alive and all of it is equally sacred, _wakan_.

Every polytheistic European culture included a hunter in it's pantheon of deities - an archetype without which the universe would be incomplete: Cernunnos from the Celts. Artemis from the Greeks. Diana from the Romans. Arawn from the Welsh. Herne from the English. Skadi from the Saxons.

Even today, there's a strong and growing evangelical Christian movement in the hunting community comprised of devout Christians who believe that hunting is a form of worship and a celebration of God's creation. And outside of that movement, even among hunters who have no denominational identity, a similar belief is very common. By virtue of his or her experience, every hunter has a strong sense of spiritual connection to what he's doing unless that hunter is spiritually numb or dead.

Humans express spirituality through ritual and even if the hunt is not readily recognized as ritual in today's high-tech world, I suggest that it's exactly that. It certainly has all the trappings of ritual. Timed to a season, it involves special clothing (maybe even face paint) and special tools set aside only for that purpose. It involves traditional actions - the assembly of participants, the campfire, the pre-dawn rising. It may involve the sharing of special (camp) foods that are rarely prepared or eaten at any other time. And for many, the hunt (especially big game hunts) entails an important rite of passage into adulthood...acceptance from the circle of observers into the circle of hunters who put food on the table to sustain the entire family.

And yes, at some point in that ritual, you will have the sensation of hot blood on your hands. If that revolts you, then consider that you have blood on your hands whether you see it and feel it or not. An inescapable truth of this world is that life feeds on life. You can either accept responsibility for it and live a life that honors the life that sustains you, or you can deny your responsibility and remain oblivious, aloof and insensitive to the waste, expense and profanity that is financed on your behalf so that you can eat as you must and meanwhile enjoy the twisted illusion of ethical or moral superiority.

Aho Mitakweasin


----------



## wyogoob

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Once, I had to take paradoxin from the aftereffects of the neighbor girl. It brought me very close to nature.


I believe that.
I've never met you, but I believe that.


----------



## Ryfly

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Once, I had to take paradoxin from the aftereffects of the neighbor girl. It brought me very close to nature.


The poor guy misses the space bar and look at the trouble he gets into!

Great post Finnegan.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

:mrgreen: 

I agree, good post Finn.

Goob, Do you have daughters? :mrgreen: :shock: I seem to remember a Sally Goob that I met once while camping up Table mountain way. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

Treehugnhuntr said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> I agree, good post Finn.
> 
> Goob, Do you have daughters? :mrgreen: :shock: I seem to remember a Sally Goob that I met once while camping up Table mountain way. :mrgreen:


I have a daughter. Watch it.

She despises my moniker "Goob" or "Goober".

I have 9 Grand-goobers

Hey, isn't Paradoxin something they spray on ditch banks to kill Leafy Spurge?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That's what that neighbor girl gave me, Leafy Spurge. Felt like battery acid mixed with Icy Hot and firecrackers. Thank god for paradoxin.


----------



## NHS

Treehugnhuntr said:


> *That's what that neighbor girl gave me, Leafy Spurge.* Felt like battery acid mixed with Icy Hot and firecrackers. Thank god for paradoxin.


Well, that explains a lot.


----------



## wyogoob

Treehugnhuntr said:


> That's what that neighbor girl gave me, Leafy Spurge. Felt like battery acid mixed with Icy Hot and firecrackers. Thank god for paradoxin.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence

Let's see lets look at the exact definition of spirituality. The spiritual is contrasted with the physical, matter and the temporary. A sense of connection is central of spirituality — connection to a reality beyond than the physical world and oneself, which may include an emotional experience of awe and reverence. Spirituality may also include the development of the individual's inner life through practices such as meditation and prayer, including the search for God, the supernatural, a divine influence, or information about the afterlife. Spirituality is the personal, subjective aspect of religion, mysticism, magic and occult.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence

fixed blade said:


> SpiritualLiftence said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can there be a spiritual side to hunting? You cant become 1 with nature when your killing it!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can! There is nothing more spiritual than cutting a still beating heart out of the chest cavity of a big buck deer. Biting a big chunk out of it, while at the same time wiping blood streaks under your eye! Then getting butt naked skinning the deer and wearing its fur as a loin cloth.
> 
> Now you tell me. Do you feel that spiritual when you **** a pine tree? Or do you prefer quaken aspen?
Click to expand...

Did your mommy love you enough?


----------



## wyogoob

Well that's it, Im goin up to the Uintas and pick mushrooms.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence

wyogoob said:


> Well that's it, Im goin up to the Uintas and pick mushrooms.


Have a beautiful harvest!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Is that what Mr. Spiritual guy is getting at?

My guess is that a total stranger to the forum is not going to dig up a thread such as this, so who's the impostor? Or is it im_poster_?

And where did he get these mushrooms you speak of? Should they be legalized or would the cost of healthcare go through the roof?

What would jesus do? If he was in the desert staving, the ass he was riding would probably become dinner, that's what I think, anyway.

So the real question is, what does raw ass taste like? :|


----------



## SpiritualLiftence

I could be left, right, up, down, what defines existence? Consciousness? Lol or maybe im a troll? Perhaps? Or maybe im in the woods.....*Walks away from quaking aspen acts like nothing happened* :roll:

Jesus isnt here now so what would you do? Matter of survival of course.


----------



## willfish4food

I wasn't going to read this post but I'm glad I did. I'll be honest I never thought of Hunting as a spiritual thing. I hunt to kill an animal. If I wanted nature to enlighten me I would go on a hike to get away from distractions, no gun needed.

*However*, after reading this post I have realized that being involved in such a basic activity, like hunting, has caused me on many occasions to define and inspect who I am and what my motives are. Here are a few things I've learned hiking in the mountains while hunting:

I've got the best Wife in the world. You tell me different after seeing her help me drag a deer two and a half miles out of the woods for 8+ hours. (if you're wondering why it took us so long, I'm 5'6" 145 and my wife is 5'2" 110ish the buck was a decent sized 4 point that yielded a little over 100 pounds of meat. so I'm guessing it weight around 240ish with it's bones, hide and chest cavity packed with snow) You'll never see anything more beautiful than the sun rising over land that has no man made objects in sight. You can hear a lot more than physical noises when there are no other distractions are around. Hunting is hard work and even harder if you successfully harvest an animal. And like anything else *Hard work is something to be proud of*. Its difficult to pass up a shot on a big buck if it's out of range for your skill but it's the right thing to do and *doing the right thing feels good*. Food that requires more effort than going to the super market tastes better.

Now I've never been sad when I killed an animal while hunting; that was my whole purpose for being there. But, when I'm successful I am extremely grateful. We live in a great state for hunting with ample opportunities. We live in a great nation that countless people have sacrificed greatly to provide us with freedom to pursue our happiness. Religiously I believe God created this earth for me and I'm humbled to see it all and grateful to have the animal.

One final thought. Hunting, fishing, and a general love and respect for nature has brought this forum together. I have learned almost everything I know about hunting from this forum and its predecessor the DWR forum. So thanks guys for your insight and willingness to help each other out. even if you helping me is for your own selfish reasons. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Is that what Mr. Spiritual guy is getting at?
> 
> My guess is that a total stranger to the forum is not going to dig up a thread such as this, so who's the impostor? Or is it im_poster_?
> 
> And where did he get these mushrooms you speak of? Should they be legalized or would the cost of healthcare go through the roof?
> 
> What would jesus do? If he was in the desert staving, **** was riding would probably become dinner, that's what I think, anyway.
> 
> So the real question is, what does **** like? :|


c'mon Tree, "jesus" should be capitalized, you know, like "Geezus"


----------



## Huntoholic

SpiritualLiftence said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it, Im goin up to the Uintas and pick mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful harvest!!
Click to expand...

What!!!!! 
Killing the mushrooms is Okay?


----------



## JERRY

Huntoholic said:


> SpiritualLiftence said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it, Im goin up to the Uintas and pick mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful harvest!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What!!!!!
> Killing the mushrooms is Okay?
Click to expand...

And consume them. It may be spiritually uplifting. :wink:


----------



## SpiritualLiftence

Huntoholic said:


> SpiritualLiftence said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it, Im goin up to the Uintas and pick mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful harvest!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What!!!!!
> Killing the mushrooms is Okay?
Click to expand...

Does a mushrooms have a conscious? Don't think to hard might strain your brain. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

SpiritualLiftence said:


> Does a mushrooms have a consciousness? Don't think to hard might strain your brain. :lol:


I think you meant conscious. :? Animals don't have them either.


----------



## wyogoob

SpiritualLiftence said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it, Im goin up to the Uintas and pick mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful harvest!!
Click to expand...

Got skunked on the mushrooms, need some rain.

Not too crowded up in Uintas this afternoon...nice.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Did you take Sally with you?


----------



## Huntoholic

SpiritualLiftence said:


> Huntoholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpiritualLiftence said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it, Im goin up to the Uintas and pick mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful harvest!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What!!!!!
> Killing the mushrooms is Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a mushrooms have a consciousness? Don't think to hard might strain your brain. :lol:
Click to expand...

So now life is defined only as something having a conscious? Make up your mind. 
So I take it you are not concerned about the environment, since it does not have a conscious and all. :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Huntoholic, you are misinformed. It's 'the environment doesn't haves a consciousness'. Get it straight you hillbilly.


----------



## Huntoholic

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Huntoholic, you are misinformed. It's 'the environment doesn't haves a consciousness'. Get it straight you hillbilly.


Sorry.

I'll get my "Deliverence" sound track out and play it before I write again. My bad........


----------



## SpiritualLiftence

Have a beautiful harvest!![/quote]

What!!!!! 
Killing the mushrooms is Okay?[/quote]

Does a mushrooms have a consciousness? Don't think to hard might strain your brain. :lol:[/quote]

So now life is defined only as something having a conscious? Make up your mind. 
So I take it you are not concerned about the environment, since it does not have a conscious and all. :roll:[/quote]

Doesnt define it, your putting words in my mouth, conscious means being aware to your environment and surroundings. Life is defined by your own making.


----------



## Nor-tah

Why are you on a hunting and fishing forum trying to tell people off. Its like the poeple who protest the LDS conferences. NO ONE CARES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pot stiring is lame lame lame.


----------



## Huntoholic

> How can there be a spiritual side to hunting? *You cant become 1 with nature when your killing it![/*quote]
> 
> [quote:ek9pe39d]Does a mushrooms have a consciousness? Don't think to hard might strain your brain. :lol:





> Doesnt define it, your putting words in my mouth, conscious means being aware to your environment and surroundings. Life is defined by your own making.


[/quote:ek9pe39d]

I'm not putting words in your mouth. In one breath you said you can't become one with nature when your killing it. Yet you are willing to pluck a mushroom. In the next breath you indicate that killing a mushroom is okay because it does not have a consciousness of its surroundings.

What part of the confict in statements did I miss?

Unless you are walking around butt naked in the woods, living under a rock ledge and only eating things that died naturally, your philosophy is hypocritical at best.


----------



## wyogoob

Nor-tah said:


> Why are you on a hunting and fishing forum trying to tell people off. Its like the poeple who protest the LDS conferences. NO ONE CARES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pot stiring is lame lame lame.


Switch to decaf Nor-tah.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence

Huntoholic said:


> How can there be a spiritual side to hunting? *You cant become 1 with nature when your killing it![/*quote]
> 
> [quote:3c0l4hqn]Does a mushrooms have a consciousness? Don't think to hard might strain your brain. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote:3c0l4hqn]Doesnt define it, your putting words in my mouth, conscious means being aware to your environment and surroundings. Life is defined by your own making.
Click to expand...

[/quote:3c0l4hqn]

I'm not putting words in your mouth. In one breath you said you can't become one with nature when your killing it. Yet you are willing to pluck a mushroom. In the next breath you indicate that killing a mushroom is okay because it does not have a consciousness of its surroundings.

What part of the confict in statements did I miss?

Unless you are walking around butt naked in the woods, living under a rock ledge and only eating things that died naturally, your philosophy is hypocritical at best.[/quote:3c0l4hqn]

Good f*****g point!! Now let me ponder on this. :idea:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Dude, you're in the wrong argument, see the "Legalize it" post. Maybe you can lend some insight into the life of a heroin user. Just a hunch. :mrgreen:


----------



## JERRY

I'm not worried about the consciousness of said mushroom. I was thinking what it would do for my spiritualness. When consuming said hallucinogen/spiritual mushroom. You could be in the spiritual world ***hole. Bad out take from movie. They were doing peyote though weren't they?
I think it really said," Your in the spirit world ***hole." How does one get closer to god? :?: 
Tree you may be able to answer this for me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Closer to god? Watch more cartoons, a good imagination is necessary to understand why someone would make up such nonsense. :mrgreen:

"Baptism! You two're just dumber'n a bag of hammers. "

-UE McGill


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Dude, you're in the wrong argument, see the "Legalize it" post. Maybe you can lend some insight into the life of a heroin user. Just a hunch. :mrgreen:


You know tree. I saw a picture of you in Island Park recently, and you look exactly like one of those Birkenstock wearin, tree ****in, pot smokin hippies. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS

Well, ain't it a small world, spiritually speaking. Pete and Delmar just been baptized and saved. I guess I'm the only one that remains unaffiliated.


----------

